# DIY livery or yard to rent in Cupar



## Tattymacintosh (5 November 2015)

Hi all
I'm just putting the feelers out for anyone that would be interested in DIY livery near Cupar. Outdoor floodlit school, stabling and grazing. Alternatively if someone would be interested in renting the whole yard I would consider that too. There are 7 boxes but only 3 acres of grazing so I really would only consider 3 horses and maybe a small pony on the yard at a push.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 November 2015)

Tattymacintosh said:



			Hi all
I'm just putting the feelers out for anyone that would be interested in DIY livery near Cupar. Outdoor floodlit school, stabling and grazing. Alternatively if someone would be interested in renting the whole yard I would consider that too. There are 7 boxes but only 3 acres of grazing so I really would only consider 3 horses and maybe a small pony on the yard at a push.
		
Click to expand...

What about hacking?
If you wanted to make this some sort of laminitis centre, it could work, but 3 acres is not a lot.


----------



## Tattymacintosh (5 November 2015)

I don't &#128522; I'm aware it's not a lot but I'm not wanting to run a "commercial" yard. This yard is my home and eventually will have my horses there but that might not be for a year. So in the meantime I was simply asking if it would be of interest to anyone ....


----------



## faf1608 (23 November 2015)

Hello I would be very interested can you tell me more ie price , postcode and pictures?


----------



## Ormsweird (27 November 2015)

I'm curious too, if you could PM me details? Whilst I'm not up there myself my fell is currently up there with his carer and might be looking for a new place. Thanks!


----------

